# Does or has anyone sterilized their media bottles or other glass in an autoclave



## 360spyder (Nov 2, 2014)

I have an autoclave that will hold a 1000ml media bottle easily. Would this be okay or as good as the oven? The autoclave is 20 mins. Where the oven is 1-2 hours. It just takes me forever when I go to clean all my media bottles. Just curious if anyone else has tried it or uses it.


----------



## khungus03 (Nov 2, 2014)

Just a time difference, both will sterilize the bottle. The autoclave has the benefit of being wet so it will wash away small particles. When using the oven you need to make sure you've washed it thoroughly before it gets sterilized.


----------

